# direct to garment printing machines



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Currently we only do manual screenprinting. We are considering adding DTG to our business. Which DTG printing machine would you guys recommend. I have heard of ANAJET, RESOLUTE and NEO III. Which do you recommend or is there another brand that is better?


----------



## HRH (Mar 4, 2015)

How much will you be using the printer? DTG printers give the best results if print with them daily, nozzle checks don't count, you should print a shirt or something using all colors every day or two. There is also daily,weekly and monthly cleaning/maintenance that should not be ignored. Go to one or more of the larger trade shows and bring a typical design and have them print it for you. Take any thing the sales people tell you with a grain of salt (50 lb salt block)


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

HRH said:


> How much will you be using the printer? DTG printers give the best results if print with them daily, nozzle checks don't count, you should print a shirt or something using all colors every day or two. There is also daily,weekly and monthly cleaning/maintenance that should not be ignored. Go to one or more of the larger trade shows and bring a typical design and have them print it for you. Take any thing the sales people tell you with a grain of salt *(50 lb salt block)[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 50 lb salt block. hilarious


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

amistad said:


> Currently we only do manual screenprinting. We are considering adding DTG to our business. Which DTG printing machine would you guys recommend. I have heard of ANAJET, RESOLUTE and NEO III. Which do you recommend or is there another brand that is better?


We started with Anajet and that was not a good experience. Now we are using the R-Jet5 for our dark shirt and have continued to be impressed with the printer.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

NZACO said:


> We started with Anajet and that was not a good experience. Now we are using the R-Jet5 for our dark shirt and have continued to be impressed with the printer.


Did you buy used or new?


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

What about BelQuette? I would like to hear from a user not a representative of the company, if at all possible.


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

amistad said:


> Did you buy used or new?


New is the best way to go ...


----------



## LISportstore (Sep 16, 2013)

Check out Omniprint, I have the 330tx and it works great. This one is good for the person starting out because you can let it sit a couple of days and it will not clog the head. They have a bigger machine if your going to do a lot of shirts.

Sent from my SM-N920V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

You might post this question on other social media groups too.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

LISportstore said:


> Check out Omniprint, I have the 330tx and it works great. This one is good for the person starting out because you can let it sit a couple of days and it will not clog the head. They have a bigger machine if your going to do a lot of shirts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using T-Shirt Forums


I wouldn't say we are starting out but we could do more business. We just don't really push the business, we just go by word of mouth and like that we are plenty busy. I was thinking about pushing the business, but we wanted to be ready if we were going to take on more business.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

I certainly vouch for BelQuette Printers. We have a couple that we use Monday - Friday.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you using it daily or do you sometimes go days without using it? I saw your website and noticed that you do screenprinting also. 

When do you screenprint and when do you go with DTG? 

I use a lot of 50/50 instead of 100% cotton. Reason being is because it shrinks less. Can DTG be used on 50% cotton / 50% polyester.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

What about Spectra DTG. Anybody have any experience with this brand.


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

I have 2 Spectra's, very satisfied. Check SpectraDTG.com or their Facebook page.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Island Designs said:


> I have 2 Spectra's, very satisfied. Check SpectraDTG.com or their Facebook page.


Which models do you have? How long have you had them. How many times per week do you use them.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

We use the them daily. The screen printing is just a services that we sub out. We print on mostly cotton, but we the proper pretreat you can do 50/50 shirts on the Mod1.


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

amistad said:


> Which models do you have? How long have you had them. How many times per week do you use them.


Got the first Spectra 3000 about 2 1/2 yrs ago and the second one about 6 months later. We use them 5-6 days a week.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounds good. I would probably use it maybe three days out of the week right now. Don't know if that would be enough use.


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

We move from DIY printer to the Belquette Mod 1 and we print every day.

Nice print and never problems.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Do any of you have any experience with veloci-Jet DTG printers?


----------



## LISportstore (Sep 16, 2013)

If you don't print every day then you really need to have a wetcaping system or your going to be doing alot of maintenance to your machine. That is time and money. Do your research carefully and wisely, this is not a home Printer were if it don't work for you you just go get a different one. Check out Omniprint and mod1 machines. I work like you only a couple of days a week and love my freejet330tx. No problem letting it sit a couple of days, just do head check and a nozzle check, some times I have to prime the system which is no big deal. All that in15 minutes an ready to print. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-N920V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

hi there,
AnaJet printer is the trending and very fast printing printer available in the market. The images produced is of high quality and can print on 100% cotton and high-cotton blend t-shirts. Combined with AnaJet’s proprietary RIP software, AnaRIP, Spark for AnaJet, the mPower is an easy-to-use and easy-to-maintain industrial garment printer.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Man, there are so many "what ifs" with all these systems, it almost makes it sound like it is not worth while.


----------

